# Is that so?



## bryn1u (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Which is true?


> "I have seen many BSD vs Linux articles written by pro-BSD individuals which contains a lot of misleading heavily bias information just to get people to switch from GNU/Linux to BSD. Unfortunately, many Linux advocates ignore them and never write articles to counter them or their own BSD vs Linux articles. So now I am writing this article to fix that and tell the truth."



*Source:* [ troll link removed ]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2013)

Ignore him. He has been mentioned here before. Classic troll.


----------



## bryn1u (Jul 31, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Ignore him. He has been mentioned here before. Classic troll.



Yes, but *I* read comments under his article, people "thinking" like he. Unfortunately


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2013)

We shouldn't be giving him the pleasure of paying any attention.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2013)

That's the nature of a 'troll'. They're sometimes very difficult to ignore. Fortunately there are a lot of people (even in the Linux community) that can read past that.


----------



## zspider (Jul 31, 2013)

Just the BSD hating lunatic again. Reminds me of the comment I saw last night on Phoronix stating only nVidia graphics cars work with FreeBSD and thus it was "crap".


----------



## jrm@ (Jul 31, 2013)

Try some of this.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a good place to end it.


----------

